
Terrestrial sensory ecology provides a selective benefit to planning - zeristor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3H-5Z3-6gM
======
zeristor
An interesting talk about how organisms when they left the water could see far
further, it is suggested this was the main spur for the advantage of
intelligence.

I was just wondering if building telescopes making astronomical discoveries
has taken this a step further?

